# Do you use foil under fish during smoking?



## smokinmikey

Total newbie here on the forum with contain juicesa question or two. I modified Meco stainless electric to charcoal. I put water pan at the bottom for ashes, bought a weber charcoal ring and charcoal grate which are resting on top of water pan.I want to smoke some costco salmon filets and I want to know if I should put foil on top the grill to prevent sticking and contain juices. Will just oiling the grate avoid sticking. I had to use an unplated charcoal grate to cook on.

I love this this forum , so much info and recipes, I can taste the salmon now.

Cheers mike


----------



## SmokinAl

I put my salmon in a shallow pan with some butter & Cajun spice on it.

It will only take about 45 minutes to cook, so I usually use Mesquite for the wood.

If you put it right on the grate, it's real hard to get it off when it's done.

At least that has been my experience, maybe others will chime in with their methods.

Al


----------



## alan123

I put it on the grate, but unless you clean the grate first and wipe down with cooking oil or spray it will stick as said above.


----------



## natej

I cut a piece of foil sligtly bigger than the piece of fillet im smoking.. skin side down onto the foil.. once finished, i remove from the smoker and the fish lifts straight off the skin like it wasnt even attached

Heres a pic of some salmon i did recently













20170401_182033.jpg



__ natej
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## wade

When I hot smoke salmon I rest it either on a non-stick BBQ mat on the grate or on a cake wire cooking rack. I found that it does tend to stick if placed directly on the smoker cooking grate. The cooking mat/wire rack allows the smoke to also come in contact with the skin and also for some of the oils to drain away making the skin less oily.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Typically I go straight in the grate with Q-Matz over unless I have the fish on cedar or wood plank. 

I do have a couple recipes that require the use of a shallow foil pan do to the ingredients used. 

You can order the Q-Matz by the foot from Todd. Cut into any shape you need to fit your grill with kitchen shears or scissors.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm


----------

